# Hydraulic Fluid



## pecken (Apr 22, 2010)

How often should I do a complete change? Or how can I tell by looking at the fluid? I've changed the filter numerous times when my hydraulics seem to act slow but never done a complete fluid change. Does anyone know how much it takes ? 
Is There any difference in Fluids? I've bought mine at Sams for years.. Pay about $35 for 5 gallons.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I recommend you get an owners manual which will cover scheduled maintenance and related issues. Change your fluids as per the operator/owners manual. The Walmart tractor transmission/hydraulic fluid is fine. It is made by Shell for Walmart and is typically half the price of pretty much the same stuff sold by the dealers in repackaged format. 

I personally prefer Baldwin filters but there are other good quality filter brands out there. Stay away from the Fram, and other cheapee junk filters and you should be fine.


----------

